

Sesame’s Best Practices Guide for Children’s App Development - DanLivesHere
http://www.sesameworkshop.org/our-blog/2012/12/17/sesames-best-practices-guide-for-childrens-app-development/

======
xoail
Here's the direct link to the pdf:
[http://www.sesameworkshop.org/assets/1191/src/Best%20Practic...](http://www.sesameworkshop.org/assets/1191/src/Best%20Practices%20Document%2011-26-12.pdf)

~~~
mblake
Thanks!

------
jaaron
This is fantastic. Reminds me of this article from a while ago:

[http://uxdesign.smashingmagazine.com/2012/03/12/dads-plea-
de...](http://uxdesign.smashingmagazine.com/2012/03/12/dads-plea-developers-
ipad-apps-children/)

So many kids apps could take advantage of these best practices. Glad to see
this on HN.

------
joblessjunkie
These are great design tips for _everyone_ , not just children.

When an app becomes easy enough for a child to operate, it becomes easier for
adults as well. I _can_ perform delicate hand gestures, solve an app's user
interface novelties, and read dense blocks of explanatory text, but I don't
_want_ to.

------
EwanG
Now, if they would come up with an app that would allow my handicapped
daughter to watch their current episodes on her Android tablet. Even if I
could get them from iTunes, it would be previous season. Yes I could buy cable
(just for that) and a DVR (just for that) and then still technically be
breaking the law...

~~~
dubya
I'm curious why it matters that it's the current season. Several seasons worth
of shows are available on Amazon as well as on Netflix. I would be much more
interested in finding the first 20 or so seasons.

~~~
EwanG
I presume the reason they haven't stopped making it is because kids would
still like to see new episodes, and my daughter would enjoy that as well. Yes,
we have some of the older seasons, but Mom and Dad can almost do a verbatim of
the script on some of them by this point :-)

